# Some new pics...



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

These are the last you will see of her in this state.
When I post new pics (in the spring) she wil look very different.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here is a few shot's of Travis's 240SX




























ENJOY!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

lookin good


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

*Harness mounting*

Hey Sean...If you want to know somewhere to get a harness bar installed let me know. It's funny but at the last show I lost points for the fact that the harnesses weren't mounted properly.

Mine looks really good and the back seats are still functional even though I know you don't plan on having them for very long.  

Matt


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the car looks really good. Did you put the stock hood back on or did you get another c/f hood and paint it white?


1CLNB14 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is an awesome pic, I love the reflection in the windows.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Matt...I bolted the harness into the stock mounting points for the rear seatbelts (that are now removed). That is how the instructions told me to mount them. 
I am interested in the harness bar, but it is lame that you would get points knocked off if they are mounted as per the instructions.

1997 GA16DE...that is indeed the stock hood. I have a new c/f one, but it will not go on until spring. I'm debating on painting part of the c/f one though.
I really like that shot too.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Sean!*

Looking good. I'm feeling that front bumper. Perhaps I should pick one up, certainly would look nice with an IC stuffed in the middle! 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Sean!*

You know, when I first saw that front bumper I didn't like it...but now that I look at it, I kinda like it...if the two holes were filled in the top, i'd love it.  Keep up the good work....cant wait to see the evolution.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Sean!*



wes said:


> *Looking good. I'm feeling that front bumper. Perhaps I should pick one up, certainly would look nice with an IC stuffed in the middle!
> 
> Keep up the good work! *


Wes with a bodykit? Sean, you might just convert him yet  !

You know I think it looks awesome.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*HAHA*

Good one samo. ANyway I want some bling now and then. It would also be functional in that it would provide more aire to the engine with the IC installed  Anyway, that is a fiberglass front correct? And where di you pick it up, spoon feed me please, I don;t know how to search


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

yeah , lookin good. but someone needs to make one without the nose holes then it would be on my car


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Well*

I doubt someone would make a new mold to produce one without holes so if you really want one you can always fill them. I believe it is a fiberglass front end which means it is VERY easy to fill those front holes.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> *yeah , lookin good. but someone needs to make one without the nose holes then it would be on my car *


 what's wrong with the holes? That's what makes it look like an R33 Skyline


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for all the compliments.
I just put on the SE-L tails last night, so the evolution is underway. I guess it started a couple months ago, with the new seats and wheels.
Oh, the clear tails will be listed in the classifieds 

Wes, 
Thanks for the nod. I think that when we started messing with our then unnoticed B14's, we never realized how far we would take it or how much money we would drop. Even though we took different paths to get to where we are, and neither of us are close to putting away the tools, we can appreciate the work that the other has done. 
Now, you are looking to spruce up the looks, and I'm putting away $$ for a motor swap of some kind. 
The pendulum swings 


Now, onto your question....

The front bumper is the VIS Omega. 
The fit and finish were alright. We did have to fabricate mounting points, and it is pretty thin glass. 
I really like it, and seeing that it is not daily driven, I'm not as worried about cracking it. 
I think I paid around $250.00 when we ordered the entire kit.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Corbeau Seats*

I absolutely love the seats, Did you get the mounting brackets from corbeau also? How hard was the install?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: Harness mounting*



squeezinSE said:


> *Hey Sean...If you want to know somewhere to get a harness bar installed let me know. It's funny but at the last show I lost points for the fact that the harnesses weren't mounted properly.
> 
> Mine looks really good and the back seats are still functional even though I know you don't plan on having them for very long.
> 
> Matt *


 Speedware motorsports in Redmond....


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Nice looking car. What's the plan for the future.

Btw...I've always wondered what grill that is (thinking about buying a new one). Do they make it for the 200SX?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*That grill is part of the bumper!*

I make one that is simalar.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Corbeau Seats*



JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *I absolutely love the seats, Did you get the mounting brackets from corbeau also? How hard was the install? *


I did get the Corbeau sliders. Let's just say that they are not a direct bolt in. The main 4 mounting points line up pretty well. It is the consol(sp?) side of the seatbelt harness that is a pain in the ass.
I really like the seats.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I figured they wouldn't be an exact fit, but it sounds like it can be worked around.


----------



## Victorious (Jun 13, 2002)

What size and color are those rims?
Oh yeah, your car looks hella sweet!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

They are 17" x 7.5" and they are gunmetal.

Thanks


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Sean--Your engine makes me want to cry like a fu**in BABY!!! It looks just as good as it did from back in the old NWNismoSyndicate site ( I bet U thought no one remembered this huh...lol)

Im honestly a liitle scared---I think U posting these pics is just a set up for the Spring Bling you are about to convert to....I just hope U dont drive me too crazy to try to catch up all over again...

Hey what about your trunk set up--I remember U had a nice little set-up...

Oh and I picked up on that no back seat thing so thats one clue for what youre going to do.......NOW if I can just collect some more clues I might be able to figure out your plan and ruin it......


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well, 
I spend a bunch of time on the motor, cleaning and polishing, every week. Now that it is not daily driven, it is much easier to keep it looking good.
I have a new dress up kit for the motor that will be going on really soon. As well as a few other plans....

The evolution includes the rest of the kit (side skirts, rear valance, and rear spoiler), as well as some custom stuff from Mike. We are redoing the rear trim panel and it will have some new lights in it. I already put on the SE-L tails, and that really changed up the look of the back. I'm also interested in the parts Mike is making for Stoopidparts.com (eyebrows, fenders...)

The trunk install and audio set-up will be changing quite a bit. A Sony 7" in dash monitor and a PS2 are in the plans....

The "no back seat" and my other major plans are a few years in the future. The plans I have will take quite a bit of time and research. I hope to be doing a swap around this time as well.


My plans can not be ruined!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

You so lucky U have Mike around Sean.....I would drive him crazy if he lived anywhere by me...lol

Good Luck with it all!!


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 19, 2002)

Looking good Sean!

Can't wait to see the new look after the transformation.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Looks nice, I love the wheels. I'd love to get my hands on that 240


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yo Dennis,
Nice feature in HCI! Those shots of your R33 are great. Not a bad article either. I miss seeing your car when I drive by SPL. 
I really hope I get everything done in time for the show season. It starts really early this year.

Matt, 
Yea, those are pretty nice wheels eh!  Travis is working on saving $$ formthe swap. We hope to be doing that this spring/summer.
Oh, thanks for letting us use the pic of your car on our site. The site should be up really soon.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Oh, thanks for letting us use the pic of your car on our site. The site should be up really soon. *


Oh a new site--thats really goood hope it all works out for U and the crew Sean...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The site should be up with in a week.

www.nwnismo.com


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey Sean,
It's Jay from Salem, with the red Invader 200sx. I was wondering are you useing Corbeau brackets and sliders with your A4 seats? Looking forward to competing with you this year, I will be showing a new car however.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

nismotuner said:


> *Hey Sean,
> It's Jay from Salem, with the red Invader 200sx. I was wondering are you useing Corbeau brackets and sliders with your A4 seats? Looking forward to competing with you this year, I will be showing a new car however. *



Guess who's back! LOL, I've read a lot about you dogg, welcome back. If this who I think it is, you had the white stripe going down the middle, you were in NPM sometime last year.


----------



## GRIZZ00 (Dec 8, 2002)

WOW!! SHE IS BEAUTIFUL THAT TAKES A LOT OF CARE AND PATIENCE ....GRIZZ00 AND NISSAN GIVES IT 2 THUMBS UP


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Looks good already


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

nismotuner said:


> *Hey Sean,
> It's Jay from Salem, with the red Invader 200sx. I was wondering are you useing Corbeau brackets and sliders with your A4 seats? Looking forward to competing with you this year, I will be showing a new car however. *


Yo Jay!
I did use the Corbeau brackets/sliders with the TRS seats (much nicer than the A4's IMHO). We did have to do some mod's to the center consol in order to make everything work right.
So, you will not be showing the red 1.6ltr? Any pics of the SE-R?


----------

